# Social Casino >  Gems Disappeared

## dyosaprij

what happened to my gems??? everytime I reached 30+ gems it will just suddenly disappeared????? I already sent email but got no feedback/followups.

----------


## dyosaprij

request #1074051 still no reply??????

----------

